# Please Pray For My family



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a heavy heavy heart and need these prayers desperately. My 26 year old nephew Joshua was attacked walking across a parking lot to go into a restaurant to eat last Saturday. His younger sister was with him .Another 26 year old attacked him for no apparent reason,they are calling it road rage. Josh never came out of his coma and with great sadness my family took him off of life support last Monday.He leaves behind Kara his wife and Madison his precious little girl who turns a year old today.Josh and Kara were so excited ,they were signing on their first new home this week,so young and so much life ahead of them. It has been stolen from them now for 30 seconds of unexplained violence. Its so hard for the family to understand WHY a judge let the young man out of jail on a mere bond of $ 1,300,while my Josh lost his life.Right now he is charged with ...man I cant even remember what the initial charge is my mind is so gone. Pending the autopsy results to decide to charge him with murder.The detectives are hoping to be able to re pick him up and charge him with that. Its so hard for us to feel sympathy for his family and we all know we should but we just cant right now and we know thats not right..I'm sorry if Im not making much sense but my thought process is just gone.. My sister is in horrible grief losing her son..The Doctors told us they had NEVER seen such terrible brain damage in anyone.Please pray for us all and especially fro Kara and Madison for the daddy she will never know. Josh loved her so much.I will try to keep you all updated,but its so hard for me to do anything now. Thank you ,Sheila


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

You and your family have my sincerest condolences. I also pray that justice will prevail. ((hugs))


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a tragic story. I am so sorry.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Please know that you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My prayers are with you and your family during this horrible time. 

I've always followed your posts, as your Lamby story is one of the first I read when I joined SM. Since then, I know there have been several trying times for you and your family. I admire you your strength.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Sheila, I am so very sorry for yours and your family's tragic loss















Let's pray that justice can be done and this person is brought to task for what he has done









I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> My prayers are with you and your family during this horrible time.
> 
> I've always followed your posts, as your Lamby story is one of the first I read when I joined SM. Since then, I know there have been several trying times for you and your family. I admire you your strength.
> 
> ...


Thank you every one and Thank You Faye,but I'm afraid I have no strength left. It seems so hard to understand this. Josh and Kara are church going kids that believe in Jesus and the Christian life. We cant watch T.V. or read the newspaper for all the controversy this has caused, because the young man is black. Of course the young man that did this says it was Josh who started this. But that kid was driving through the parking lot ...jumped out of his truck...grabbed Josh and slammed his head onto a car bumper and then the cement and then proceeded to kick Josh in the head, then looked at him jumped into his truck and left. Josh never even had a chance to defend himself.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What an unbelievably horribly tragedy. I'm so sorry for your family's loss and the way it all happened--so awful. Sending you thoughts and your family to make it through this difficult time.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

This is just awful. I don't even know what to say, but your family is certainly in my prayers!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm sorry you & your family has to experience this. I hope to God this doesn't become a race issue. It should be a wrong & right issue. Nothing else. My prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your family, your loss is so senseless and a prime example of what a sad state our world is in. I pray for comfort and peace for your family at this horrible time. You can take comfort in knowing you Nephew was a child of God and is in a better place. Hugs


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sheila, I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sheila, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. There are just no good explanations for such violence. My heart aches for your family......


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sheila ~ I don't know what to say. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

I am so, terribly, sorry


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my God! I sit here with tears rolling down my face. The loss that you and your family have suffered is one that not everyone can fully understand. To lose a loved one, especially one so young, unexpectedly is hard enough but to lose someone to that type of violence is horrific! There's so many emotions wrapped up that it's paralyzing. And, to KNOW that our God says we have to forgive those monsters is just beyond my comprehension!

Feel free to PM me, if you'd like. My baby brother was also brutally murdered in his own home Thanksgiving 2004. We didn't even get to say goodbye to him as the coroner pleaded with us to have him cremated directly from the medical examiner's office because of the brutality that had been inflicted on his precious face. I do know. And, we had to deal with some racial issues also - they were hispanic & my bother was white, even down to issues with selecting an appropriate jury. They finally went to trial in Feb 2006 & were both convicted.

Know that my thoughts and my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about what happened to your nephew. I cannot even imagine what your family is going through. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Im so sorry for you and your family. You will be in my prayers


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the tragic lose of your beloved nephew.







I will pray for you & your family & his wife & child. What a terrible tragedy this is.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a horrible tragedy. My heart goes out to you and your entire family and the family of your nephew.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Gosh thats awful! My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. You hear about that a lot here. People attack you for cellphone. Its just sick what anger can do. Its senseless violence! Such a waste of a young life. I hope that in time your family can feel the love of human kind again.

Love

Sue


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I too am so terribly sorry for your tragedy. There is no rhyme or reason why good people like your family has to endure such pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you, Kara and his little girl.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so sorry







you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I know that there is nothing that I can say to ease the pain you and your family are going through. You are all in my prayers. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG, Shelia, what a terrible thing. I hope justice is done, and pray for you and his family.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Praying for you and your family. I am so sorry for your loss.*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am so sorry!!! Hugs and lots of prayers coming your way!!!!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Hugs to you and your family.




Joy


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, I'm so sorry Sheila and also Lynne







you can never imagine that this could happen to people that you know. I'll keep you guys in my prayers for sure














so sorry


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im so sorry, prayers and thoughts going your way


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry, you and your family are in my prayers. I know God will give you and your family the strength it needs through this difficult time.
Take care of each other and take it day by day..
Rely on God and each other..even though it seems like an impossible thing to deal with..God's strength will get you and all of your family through this...all my prayers are with you.
God Bless,
Misty


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a awful, senseless act of violence. i'm so sorry, shelia, for your family, for what a horrible thing you all have to experience.

my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You & your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and will be thinking of you and your family in church on sunday


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am so sorry! What a horrible senseless crime. I do pray that the attacker is brought to full justice but sadly, nothing can replace the life of your nephew.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your nephew's tragic death. I will pray for your entire family and also pray that justice will be done. God Bless....................Pat


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How awful, I can't even put into words how much this upset me. I am so sorry and I hope that at the very least, justice will be served. *hugs you*


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

How sad! My thoughts and prayers are with your family...........


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My thoughts are with your family at this tragic time . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh Sheila I am so sorry. Your story gave me goose bumps.....such a tragedy. We will certainly keep you and your family in our warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Sheila,



I am so very sorry for the pain you and your family are in now. Such a waste of a young life, seemingly has no reason. However God does have a plan, we can only guess at, during trying times. Its senseless violence gone wild in today's world. Satan really is working overtime to create sorrow.



I will pray for God to ease the pain you all are in and for you to gain compassion towards the other family.



Melanie


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

omg I am sop sorry ofr your family's loss. I can't imagine what you are feeling.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What a terrible violent act of crime.







It really makes me wonder what is wrong with people anymore.







So sad for his wife & poor baby girl















to you & your family.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

There simply are no words I can think of to express my sorrow for you and your family.. I certainly will be holding you all in prayer.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Shocked and stunned. Our prayers are with you in this horrible time. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are so very very sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved nephew. My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers our with you and your family









Lynda


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I am so sorry for you and your family. What a horrible thing to happen. My thoughts are with you


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I am so saddened by this horrible event! God bless you and your family during this very difficult time. You all will have my continued prayers.

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am trully sorry for your loss....


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a horrible thing to have happen. Condolences to you and all of the family.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

Im so sorry, it always happens to the ones that dont deserve it. I hope the man who did it gets the punishment he deserves.


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

My goodness..i am so sorry..I can't believe that this animal is free..please keep us posted.your family is in my prayers.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I am so sorry for you loss. My heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry and will hold your family in my prayers.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What an awful tragedy!!!














I am sincerely sorry for your family and their loss.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Its so hard for us to feel sympathy for his family and we all know we should but we just cant right now and we know thats not right..[/B]



<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm so sorry for your loss & please know you & your family are in my prayers. As far as what your emotions are right now...don't worry about feeling sympathy for the attackers family or even forgiveness at this moment. Your emotions are raw right now and emotions ARE ok and what you're feeling is normal & understandable. Soon, with the help of your pastor & church friends, you will be able to start walking through the emotional process of choosing to forgive.</span>


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. May the Dear Lord bring peace to your broken, sad hearts.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Such a tragedy. My heartfelt condolences.

Pat


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I am so so sorry to hear of your family's loss. I pray the Lord gives you all the strength you will need in the days to come. I pray the Lord will send love and kindness to our world. Bless your family


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank all of you for your prayers and kind words. I have printed them out and given them to my sisiter & to Kara.. My sister had to leave and go back to her home in Pitts.Penn. this a,m. and that is going to be so hard for her. All her family support is here....Im very worried for her







we are all so drained....... Thank you All again.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

This is soooo sad!







How awful for all of you to have to experience this. I will definitely be keeping you all in my prayers!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I am so sorry. What a tragic end to a precious life. Please know that you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. May you find comfort in knowing that you have friends who care all around you.


----------

